
Show HN: Krucible – temporary Kubernetes clusters for testing and development - BenElgar
https://usekrucible.com/
======
BenElgar
Author here. At the last two companies I've worked at we really needed—and
didn't have—a solution for spinning up throwaway Kubernetes clusters that we
could, for example, easily and reliably test our deployment process in. Kind
([https://github.com/kubernetes-sigs/kind](https://github.com/kubernetes-
sigs/kind)) does a pretty good job of addressing that but requires setting up
a bunch of infrastructure that needs to be maintained and doesn't easily work
in a containerised CI environment. Krucible is an attempt at solving those
problems by allowing you to spin up Kubernetes clusters via an API quickly and
affordably.

Krucible is still in its early stages but I wanted to show it to the community
and get feedback. Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
crb
What about kind doesn't work in CI? The Kubernetes project uses it in that
fashion?

~~~
BenElgar
kind can definitely be made to work in CI but it's often difficult. For
instance it's not necessarily easy to spin up new containers from within the
container that your CI job is executing in. That's not an unsolvable problem
but Krucible eliminates the problem entirely.

